# Anyone know complaint procedure for nursery?



## kaylynn040485

Just wondering if anyone can help with regards to complaining about a nursery outwith the nursery itself? And also if you ladies think im correct in wanting to complain?

Js is in nursery 1 day a week. 2 weeks ago the nursery called me at lunch to say she wasnt herself, didnt have a temp or anything but kept crying for me, i said i would be stright round to get her. 5 minutes later they rang back and said she had fell asleep and this was prob what was wrong with her as she was tired so to leave her and they would c how she was. I had already started getting organised to go get her so decided to go collect her anyway so i arrived at nursery about half an hour later. It was really pretty cold on this day and had been raining in morning and when i arrived they said she was outside, i assumed playing but when i went out she was in a pram sleeping, no hat no jacket and no cover and she looked and was freezing. there was 1 girl with 11 kids (i counted) and obv shortstaffed so obv had no option but to tke her out. I was pissed that they thought it ok considering they had rung me saying she wasnt herself, if she was coming down with something this sure as hell wasnt helping. Complained and just got a line of excuses.

Then Friday i went to collect J and was told she had been bitten. Was given the accident for to sign which said J and another child were fighting over a toy and the child hd bit J, the bite is on her back. It looked nothing like a bite and even the manager said this herself. Then over the weekend i met a staffmember and she brought it up in convo and said that she was working that day but that no one had seen what happened but they had assumed the child had bit J and that she was on lunch and 1 girl hd been left with the kids again and that she had expressed it looked more like a burn. Now to fill out that form with the facts when they didnt know what had happened is wrong imo, but whats worrying me more is that ever since, when i ask J what happened she says the lady pushed Jessica, now i know shes only 2.5 and kids come away with made up stuff all the time but its just worrying me that this girl was alone with them and it doesnt look like bite at all.

So am i right to want to take it further? Anytime ive complained to them about things nothing seems to change. If so who do i go to and wht do i do? I handed in Jessicas notice a fortnight ago as i wasnt happy anyway but just feel its not on for them to be running a place like this. kx


----------



## Whisper

Not sure of the procedures tbh but it doesn't sound like the safe secure environment you would expect for children. They are the most precious thing in the world to us and it sounds like your mothers instinct is on the right track. 

Hope they get things sorted at the nursery for the sake of the other children.


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Hey, I am not sure about the procedure either. And I don't think that it sounds safe. Is there another nursery that you can go to? I am in the middle of moving from a CM to a nursery as LO does not like the CM. We start nursery next week. They have 1 adult per 3 children and each child is assigned a keyworker. Feels so sorry for you as it is so difficult xx


----------



## kaylynn040485

Well i actually handed in her notice after the incident of J being outside so this is the last week but im not putting her in on friday, ive already found a nursery tht im really happy with so thats not n issue, just want to make sure they dont get away with treating kids like this. I just find it crazy that they get 2 weeks notice of there assessments taking place,when they got there notice the managers were running around like headless chickens obv trying to get the place the way it should be at all times,thats only about 3.5 wks ago. IMo the nrsery should be ready anyway and it should be spot check. kx


----------



## candy3

Doesn't sound good at all, I would complain to your local authority or try this link 

https://www.ofsted.gov.uk/resources...erns-and-complaints-about-childcare-providers

Your child should have been left to sleep in a 'cosy corner' not left outside in a buggy :nope:

Good luck x


----------



## kaylynn040485

thanks for the link just going to have a look kx


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Schools do the same when they know they are going to have an inspection, which is exactly why spot inspections are hated so! But with older children at least they can vocalise. So pleased that you are leaving there. Is there a FB page for this nursery, or do you know any of the other parents? So at least they know and are not ignorant about what is happening xx


----------



## kaylynn040485

MrsNovBaby said:


> Schools do the same when they know they are going to have an inspection, which is exactly why spot inspections are hated so! But with older children at least they can vocalise. So pleased that you are leaving there. Is there a FB page for this nursery, or do you know any of the other parents? So at least they know and are not ignorant about what is happening xx


i think its ridiculous that they get warning, surely moreso when the kids are to young to tell you whats going on. See the hardest part is that 2 of my friends work there, i have no doubt that they are good at what they do but they speak so highly of the nursery and on the day jessica was outside it was one of these friends who was out there with them, i feel for them because they are obv shortstaffed but surely the staff should refuse to have that many kids on there own. And when i met one over the weekend she even told me she voiced concern to the nursery manager that jessicas bite really didnt look like a bite but more like a burn, it leaves me in a sticky situation because im furious and feel like stringing the manager up but at the same time this friend has a child to support and i dont want to tell the nursery manager about the burn comment incase she gets sacked for telling me that. J has come down ill today so gonni need to take her to gp and im going to ask them what they think kx


----------



## elsielouise

The nursery itself should have a complaints procedure available to you on request. This should describe what to do in relation to directly complaining to them. You may want to remove your child and be re-imbursed for fees paid in advance/deposits etc and you can then discuss this as part of your complaint. You can also request a copy of their Health and Safety policy and point out to them where this has been breached in your opinion. Make sure you record in writing your complaint too.

re OFSTED they CAN inspect without notice and you can telephone them to complain directly to them. If the complaint is upheld the nursery will have to report that complaint as far as I recall.

hth


----------



## HannahsMummy

A doctor should be able to tell you if it is a burn or not. I would get your LO to the doctors asap and get it looked at. Also get some photos of it. If it does turn out to be a burn then complain to the Nursery in writing, mentioning that the form had been 'made up' and also write a letter to OFSTED and copy in the Nursery manager. They need to sort themselves out for the sake of the other kids there.


----------



## New2Bumps

In schools we get 3 days notice of an inspection, not 2 weeks now. That changed a few years back for us but not sure of day nurseries.
I think being shortstaffed is a very very poor excuse. Surely they have procedures to follow for when staff are away - agency staff at the very least. The ratios of child to adult are legal ones and must be abided to (in school and so I'm assuming daycare too) and so I'd look into that further. 
Also I'd second what elsielouise said about getting a copy of the H&S policy and responding in writing - if they have a website is may be on there, and also I agree with Hannah's Mummy - get a doctor's opinion.

Definately a worrying situation - if you're only there once a week then it's appauling that you've seen such neglect so frequently - what risk would LO be at if she was there full time. 

Your instincts were spot on.


----------

